# Online havanese buying



## maria v

I have come accross two breeders and they seem legit to me, but wanted to check if any one of you know anything about them.
I already check tha HCA " in good standing" and the BBB in teir areas " no complaints, or too new "
One is lil gems pupps in Garden City , MO " 1 yr guarantee" ( 6 month old puppy)
the other one Sandy Creek Havanese, Stuart, NE" 2 years guarantee( 4 months old one).
One said their vet did not liked to be interrupted since he is busy, but provided 2 references.
The other one I am waiting for the response.
Any thoughts??
Thanks
Maria


----------



## Melissa Miller

The vet didn't like to be interrupted? hehe. I guess I can see that, but its kind of funny. My vet would never say that. 

I would GO TO THE PLACE. I know its hard. Or I would talk to more than one person who bought from them and have photos etc. I would also ask to see photos of where the dogs are kept, the health records of the parents. And just because someone says there is a guarantee does not mean they will honor it. I am not saying they wont, they could be great breeders. Just use extreme caution. 

Are they on the breeders referral list from the HCA?


----------



## Kathy

maria v said:


> I have come accross two breeders and they seem legit to me, but wanted to check if any one of you know anything about them.
> I already check tha HCA " in good standing" and the BBB in teir areas " no complaints, or too new "
> One is lil gems pupps in Garden City , MO " 1 yr guarantee" ( 6 month old puppy)
> the other one Sandy Creek Havanese, Stuart, NE" 2 years guarantee( 4 months old one).
> One said their vet did not liked to be interrupted since he is busy, but provided 2 references.
> The other one I am waiting for the response.
> Any thoughts??
> Thanks
> Maria


I have never heard of either, but then there are many people breeding dogs that I haven't heard of. I agree with Melissa, ask to go see them. Do they show their dogs? Are they members of any dog clubs? What health testing have they done? How old are the mom and dad? How many litters have they had, the dogs I mean? There are many good breeders all across the country. You might consider contacting the local clubs listed on the HCA web site too.


----------



## Gableshavs

The good breeders *I know *will guarantee for life and want the dogs back should something happen to you where you cannot keep them. They screen the buyers extensively. The parents (dogs not people) are both health tested not by a vet for a health certificate but fully tested. The parents should have a CHIC number. You can check this on www.offa.org. My breeder also BAER tests her litters to screen for deafness before selling them. Breeders here in Florida (again that I know) are very afraid of selling puppies to the wrong people so they require a spay/neuter contract to pet homes, and really are picky about who they choose for a show prospect.
Paula


----------



## maryam187

Maria, you might want to remove your personal email address, cause this is a public forum and you might end up with tons of SPAM! People can just PM you via the forum. Just a thought.


----------



## marjrc

Good luck, Maria! yes, you want to use extreme caution when doing business with a breeder off the internet. I did with Ricky and have no regrets, but then we also chatted by phone and I did my homework in checking out her other dogs. There are many sites on the web, where you just know the breeders are doing all the health tests, they show and raise champions, they back up their words with solid contracts and are in it to better the breed. Try to do as much research as you can and ask them a TON of questions. If they are bothered by that or have vets that "don't like getting interrupted", well then... I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Tom King

There are many varieties of guarantees. The important thing is what they include. Some require that you return the pup to get any money back knowing full well that most people will not return a pup once they have held it. Some guarantees are against any congenital health problem and will either take the pup back or give the buyer the money back to cover any condition up to the puppy's price. Some will give money back if the pup develops CD. I guess there are about as many different guarantees as there are breeders.

There are many other questions to ask to about such as health testing, soaped pictures of parents, etc., but you can tell pretty much about the breeder by their guarantee, recommendations from people who have their puppies, and a visit to the breeder's home is priceless.


----------



## aak

My aunt has a Havanese from Sandy Creek Havanese which she bought over the internet. As far as I know, she hasn't had any problems. However, the breeder is registered with the USDA, and a lot of times that can point to a puppy mill. Just keep doing your research.


----------



## maria v

thanks a lot!! How did you find out about the USDA registration??


----------



## aak

I first learned about the USDA list from a Maltese forum. You can go to www.prisonersofgreed.org and click on the USDA link on the left to get the list.


----------



## marjrc

aak, I visited that site and have been bawling. It is too hard to look at and read. It hurts so much.

There are so many examples of what types of dogs live in these horrifying conditions and being treated worse than dirt.
http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Hope.html

I want to seriously hurt every single person involved in this type of business. I dont' know what more I can do to convince people to never, EVER buy an animal in a pet shop! I am ready to picket outside the **** things at this point!!!

I know it's off topic..... sorry ! :focus:


----------



## Havtahava

The only registration that is considered to be truly for purebred dogs in the U.S. is the *AKC*. Sure, some puppy mills can have AKC dogs, but it seems like all the other dog registries are only used to try to give an appearance of validation to dogs that may not be purebreds or come from puppy mills.

If you want to spend the money on a purebred, I'd recommend you stay away from dogs registered with anything other than AKC.

Maria, start out by doing your homework on the breeder. Talk to them and ask questions and see if they are willing to give you references too.

Then, investigate the two parents (sire & dam) by checking on the results of all of their health testing. This is available online at www.offa.org. You will need the registered names of the dogs, or their AKC registration number, or the health test number. Name or AKC number is easiest. If you want help verifying this info, there are many of us who can help you.

Lastly, with an emphasis on _*last*_, look at puppy pictures. Save this part until after you've done all the rest so you can maintain some sense of logic. A lot of us lose our common sense after looking at puppy pictures - especially when you want one soon.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Lil gems seemed a little skiddish to me...*

when I was doing my research...dont' they have several breeds?

If you can't see them, there is always the risk.


----------



## abuelashavanese

Havtahava said:


> The only registration that is considered to be truly for purebred dogs in the U.S. is the *AKC*. Sure, some puppy mills can have AKC dogs, but it seems like all the other dog registries are only used to try to give an appearance of validation to dogs that may not be purebreds or come from puppy mills.
> 
> If you want to spend the money on a purebred, I'd recommend you stay away from dogs registered with anything other than AKC.
> 
> Maria, start out by doing your homework on the breeder. Talk to them and ask questions and see if they are willing to give you references too.
> 
> Then, investigate the two parents (sire & dam) by checking on the results of all of their health testing. This is available online at www.offa.org. You will need the registered names of the dogs, or their AKC registration number, or the health test number. Name or AKC number is easiest. If you want help verifying this info, there are many of us who can help you.
> 
> Lastly, with an emphasis on _*last*_, look at puppy pictures. Save this part until after you've done all the rest so you can maintain some sense of logic. A lot of us lose our common sense after looking at puppy pictures - especially when you want one soon.


Very well said Kimberly.


----------



## Krimmyk

maria v said:


> I have come accross two breeders and they seem legit to me, but wanted to check if any one of you know anything about them.
> I already check tha HCA " in good standing" and the BBB in teir areas " no complaints, or too new "
> One is lil gems pupps in Garden City , MO " 1 yr guarantee" ( 6 month old puppy)
> the other one Sandy Creek Havanese, Stuart, NE" 2 years guarantee( 4 months old one).
> One said their vet did not liked to be interrupted since he is busy, but provided 2 references.
> The other one I am waiting for the response.
> Any thoughts??
> Thanks
> Maria


Sandy Creek ALWAYS has dogs! That is all I will say on that.


----------



## maria v

*Breeder plus more*

Thanks you all for the advice about choosing a breeder. 
I think I will stay away from Sandy creek it is a matter of a bit of research and gut feelings.
I am not sure what it was meant by lil gems has dif kinds of puppies? Yes I believe they raise at least 3 dif types. I got a reference from them and it seem genuine. I will be calling this person ( who is a therapy dog individual at a Nursing/Rehab home) easy to check!!
In the meantime, I had email some of the breeders whose name I was given , NO ONE HAS RESPONDED. i CALLED ONE, SHE WAS BUSY AND NEVER RETURNED THE PHONE CALL.
wILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.
BY THE WAY, If I want to find out about sire/dam of the puppies Do I get a cerf number , go to the ofa website?
I was reading about liver shunts that do not get diagnosed early. Any particular test that could be helpful? heard about biliar salts, Chem test, etc.
Thanks agai


----------



## Havtahava

To check on the parents, get the dog's registered name, AKC number or the CERF number. Any of those can get you to more info.


----------



## Gableshavs

This is a dog show weekend in FL a 4 day show in Ocala so many of the breeders here are in the ring showing their dogs or the dogs owned by show families that purchased a pup from them.

AKC website has a breeder referral page, I found my breeder in the beginning using that site. I know there are good breeders in your part of the country some may have puppies available. Here's the link. 
Havanese

Parent Club: Havanese Club of America
Breeder Referral: Joan Ambrose; EST (212) 350-2201
Breeder Directory: website
Regional Clubs: website

http://www.havanese.org/hcaBreederRef.htm


----------



## maria v

will check list again, the people in The North East that I called did not have any thing , but at that time I did not know about wait list, etc
Thanks


----------



## Amy R.

Kimberly, I must be dense, but I don't understand your new sig. What does SPSL mean with a slash through it?


----------



## Havtahava

Amy & Carolina started a puppy snatching group (the Super Puppy Snatching League, I believe) and they are recruiting new members and trying to steal all the puppies, including unborn pups!


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I can put fun things in my signature too! 

And Amy, you should TOTALLY join us!


----------



## ama0722

Amy- do you like puppies?:suspicious:


----------



## Paige

Amanda..I love Dora's new signature picture...


----------



## ama0722

Paige, 
We are still recruiting and obviously you are good at snatching Neezers!

Amanda


----------



## RCKNROB

I would like some feed back on Canyon Havanese. If anyone has used them please let me know how you feel. I have heard some negative feed back and want to hear from some other people who have delt with them.


----------



## Lola

Maria, I see you are from NJ. Go to www.dvhc.homestead.com and look at that website. It is the Delaware Valley Havanese Club, a chapter of the Havanese Club of America. There are several reputable breeders in the NJ, PA area listed. It might be easier for you to visit one of the breeders listed.


----------



## Thumper

Although,

I should add...I didn't deal with Canyon hills, but her sister...but I sent you a PM. There are some threads on here on about what Q's to ask breeders, check those out!

Warmest,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Who are the people behind Canyon Havanese? That kennel name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## irnfit

I went to their website. It says all dogs were CERF's and had blood tests before having their litters. It doesn't say anything about other tests. I guess you would have to question them about that.


----------

